# V8 240sx



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I know i would never do this but just imagine it must be possible rwd lots of space to work with and then the no hassle power. I'm probably going to brew up some trouble but hey its fun to think about. They have V8 Miatas why not?


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

Its been done

http://www.limecreekmotorsports.com/


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Oh crazy thanx mrfox diddnt even know about that.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

maybe the 4.5L from a Q45 would fit. a lot of other parts from it do. i realize it wouldn't be a simple bolt in or anything, but it might be easier than a domestic V8.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*good idea*

yea thats a good idea i wonder if anybody has actually tried it.


----------



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

An 8 cylinder porshe boxer engine would look badass, those are pretty compact too.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

L.Williams said:


> *An 8 cylinder porshe boxer engine would look badass, those are pretty compact too. *


an eight cylinder porsche engine? i've never heard of that, i thought they just made sixes. what car did that come in? besides, i think that would be a little too wide and i doubt the RR tranny would work in an FR configuration.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*928*

I think its the 928 porshe that has the v8 but i wouldnt put that engine in anything imagine that maintanence compared to a chevy or ford v8


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

i think its stupid putting a domestic v8 in a import. i say use the original companys hi performance engines. i like the q45 idea.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

you may think it's stupid, but others don't. MANY others don't, in fact. take for instance many of the classic Z car owners. many have tossed small block 350s, LT1s, LS1s, LS6s, 427s, etc., etc. and they're doing just fine.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*V8*

V8's are cheaper and most mechanics know how to put them in any thing. Now for the Q45 they are a little more sophisticated for the typical mechanic and would probably run a little higher to put in. Plus I dont know is there even an aftermarket for the Q45? I wouldnt mind keeping it all nissan though dont get me wrong.


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

the VH45DE from the 90-96 fits in the engine compartment, but just barely. it needs custom exhaust manifolds, but otherwise fits in the engine bay. if you want a manual tranny you have to make a custom bellhousing for the 90-96 300ZX tranny. there are no performance parts for the Q engine, except for JWT pop-charger, ecu, and JWT's nitrous setup.


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm not familiar with any older Porches having V8s. Usually, they throw in the flat 4's and 6's. However..I know that the new Porche GT will have a V8.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

the 928 had the only V8 porsche made, aluminum V8. wasnt oo bad, and it wasnt a RR tranny, it was a FR car. just like the 924 and 944, same body style. and the Q motor's auto tranny is WAY too big, and like Sultan said, it fits, but just barely and there arent any performance parts for it. you're better off dropping a 302 or 350 in it. i'd like to drop a 4.3 V6 that the S10 and blazer use with the Vortec SC. out of the box it makes 190hp and 250lbs or torque, i dunno what the SC does to it.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

hey megaseth, ur quote thing says uve got a hks sport cat back..does it sound good? how much hp gains? tnx

*sorry bout off topic*


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

it sounds pretty good. kinda buzzy, but deep. i hate to say it, cause its kinda blasphemy, but i say it sounds kinda V12ish. its a good sound. dont think i get too much HP gains, but it does sound good. not loud at all.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

thank i was thinkin about hks or apexi jus didnt kno which to choose....


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah.. i've personally seen a 280Z with a 302 in it and met the owner of an S13 with a CA18DET that killed it... haha


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i haven't seen "megaseth" anywhere in the 240sx section.. but welcome  even tho it might be a lil late..


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

nope, started in the NICO forums, and then moved over here with the DNE, then i expanded into the other forums. oh and thanks for the welcome.


----------

